# Dell/Vista Realtek HD audio error code 10



## sexpanther (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been trying to unravel a sound problem on a newer Dell. It's my Dad's computer and he's getting old enough now that he has no idea what happened, so I don't know what caused this...

It's a Dell Vostro 200 running x86 Vista Home Premium SP1, and the sound is totally gone. Everest shows the audio device as being "_Realtek ALC888/S/T @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller_". In Device Manager, there's an error icon by it but when I view properties it just says "_This device cannot start. (Code 10)_".

Now for the things I've already tried...

Vista is set on automatc updates, so it's totally current. I put service pack 1 on and it didn't touch the error. I've uninstalled/reinstalled the device and it does the same thing every time - it fails to install the HD audio driver. I've deleted the drivers and installed the most current driver from Realtek's site. The most current BIOS is already installed. On-board audio is enabled in BIOS. I've tried pretty much every audio driver I could find and I keep striking out...

I keep seeing this error code 10 sort of problem in various forums, but I haven't really found a definitive fix yet. I'm starting to think it's either something in a Vista update that killed it (though I can't find which one it may have been), or something stupid that I've overlooked. 

I attached the Everest report and a screenshot of the properties in device manager. Short of reinstalling Vista or installing a new sound card, if anybody can offer any tips I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try reinstalling the Chipset drivers.


----------



## sexpanther (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool, I'll give that a shot - thanks!


----------



## SirPanteroKw (Oct 20, 2008)

How do I do this? 
I have a Toshiba Satellite running Vista Home Premium 64-bit


----------

